# 'hottest 100 Aussie Brews



## shandy (10/1/09)

Have folk seen this?

You can win yourself something like 5 cases of beer.

*Vote in the inaugural 'Hottest 100 Aussie Brews of 2009 poll which closes on Jan 19 (a week before The Local Taphouses Summer SpecTAPular Beerfest on Jan 25). You can vote at http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=SUrG..._2fujx7WA_3d_3d . Theres plenty of free beer to win to get everyone motivated!!*

I'm struggling to come up with my 10 but I'm sure I'll manage by the 19th.


----------



## winkle (10/1/09)

I've been sucked in - Murrays AA#2 top for mine.


----------



## Muggus (10/1/09)

winkle said:


> I've been sucked in - Murrays AA#2 top for mine.


Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout FTW! :super:


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/09)

Guess who just got a call from the "Local Taphouse" and won the 5 cases of beer!!!

I'm a happy man!!

LC Pale
Murrays 2IPA
Mountain Goat
Knappstein Reserve
LC Bright Ale

*[email protected]#$ YEAH!!* :beerbang: :chug: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/1/09)

very cool!


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/09)

its freakin awesome!


----------



## np1962 (29/1/09)

The full list can be found here

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## vicelore (29/1/09)

jalous


----------



## KillerRx4 (29/1/09)

Nice haul J.D. Well done!


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/09)

I'm most excited about the Murrays 2IPA...

Have had the 750 ml bottle.. but would like to have a couple to make a more educated decision about how good it is...

And the Mountain Goat.. Both times I have bought it, its been a fit funky and way over carbed...


----------



## Polar Beer (29/1/09)

nice work! 

I see Carlton Draught came in equal 100th :lol: 

Dont know how I'd go explainig to my mega brew mates that a recent survey suggests there are 99 Australian beers better then Carlton.


----------



## joshuahardie (29/1/09)

Pretty impressed to see the 2IPA come in second. Compared to the distribution power of some in the list, to see a beer with such limited availability roll in second speaks waves for its popularity.


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/09)

P & L Brazil said:


> nice work!
> 
> I see Carlton Draught came in equal 100th :lol:
> 
> Dont know how I'd go explainig to my mega brew mates that a recent survey suggests there are 99 Australian beers better then Carlton.



Crown came in at equal 91st though.... Must have been a typo.. surely is should have been 991st!!


----------



## Muggus (29/1/09)

Good to see plenty of Murrays beers in there



...especially considering that's all I voted for!


----------



## KillerRx4 (29/1/09)

I was impressed to spot Murrays Nirvana & Sassy stocked in a woolies bottlo last week. Thats gotta be a good thing!

Sorry for getting so OT.


----------



## quadbox (29/1/09)

'course, if the aim here is to imitate triple j's hottest 100 then top of the list will be something utterly shit, mass market, and drunk by everyone who doesnt have a clue about beer  I nominate TED.

God murrays are doing great stuff. Absolutely love their 2ipa and grand cru, shame they're so hard to find up here. Lots of places stock the pilsner, sassy blonde and nirvana pale ale, the others seem very rare unfortunately. Found the interview with the head brewer on TBN's Sunday Session a while ago very entertaining


----------



## Ronin (30/1/09)

Just had a look at the list...am I the only one who thinks little creatures pale ale is a tad overrated?

I had one the other day...while it was far from awful, I really don't think it was number 1.


----------



## drsmurto (30/1/09)

Loved the 2IPA. Pity i only had 1 stubbie.

This thread reminded me i still have some IIPA stashed away. Brewed it in May. Not really the weather for it but....


----------

